# Joanie is Adopted!!! I Can't Believe it :)



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, AMA's Lard Ass is waiting for her mommy to pick her up. She will be here around 7PM.

If you remember, our sweet little (huge) Joanie is so overweight, on high blood pressure meds, along with heart meds.

Here's her original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...3&hl=Joanie

I am soooo going to miss her. She is the ONLY dog, I've fostered, who loves EVERYONE. She is so full of life.
She even likes LBB, go figure. I told her, if you can put up with him, you can put up with anything ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Her new mom is on her way, from Arizona, to pick her up. Her mom (Gypsy) is sooooo excited.

Not many are willing, nor want, to take on the "special needs", and Gypsy can't wait to get her hands on her. I love Joanie's new mom. 
She's one of us, Edie. Joanie is a very lucky little/big girl.

Thanks so much Edie, and Huge Congrats to our Joanie!!!

*I LOVE YOU GUYS!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY NEW MOMMY!! YEP, WE'LL TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR MY FRIENDS ON SM.
*
[attachment=62484:Joanie3_4_10_3.jpg]


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How Exciting! Have a good life Joanie! :cheer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Congratulations. Have a wonderful life, Joan Jett.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: Have a wonderful life, Joanie.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Luck Joanie

Deb, Make sure Gypsy knows the SM web address.......we want Joanie pix forever.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Has she lost weight? I know it's nice to have more Malts to love ,she more Malt to love. I know my cocker has gained weight this winter,more than previous,just like her mommy unfortunately... I tell her we're not fat,we're zaftig...
Or like Manny on Ice Age,he's not fat ,his fur is "poofy".
Now that it's getting warmer we can go for walkies and walk off that winter blubber....

So glad she's found a special home. Has she lost weight,it might help her medical needs. she's such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaa!!!! Thanks Deb for all you do and finding forever parents for these sweet babies.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a sweet picture, Deb. I'm so glad she's going to a great home.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! :biggrin: Congratulations to Joanie, to her new family, and to her rescue family who helped her on her way to a great new life! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Great news! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:sHa_banana: :cheer: Joanie's got a furever home!!!! Yea!!! What great news. I hope her mom joins SM and keeps us up to date. Despite her girth I thought she was beautiful. I know she'll make Gypsy very happy. :biggrin: Boy you're going to have an empty house before you know it  (time for a spit take Deb)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so happy for Joanie! It's another happy ending! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: YAY FOR JOANIE!! :chili: :chili: Now you're down to what, Deb, 10? Give her a big goodbye hug from me and Bonnie!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Joanie and her new mommy!! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's awesome! Thank you Deb for helping her along the way! Hugs to all, especially new mommy Gypsy.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hooray for Joanie!

Go have a wonderful life!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful!!
Congratulations Joanie!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Way to go, Joanie!!! Your new mom sounds wonderful. I hope she joins SM, too!!!

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so now that I'm late in seeing this.....how'd it go?? Was Joanie happy to go?????? Was Gypsy in love??? were there pictures taken???

all these questions....sorry....


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So Fantastic!!!!! You will miss her, Deb... but your revolving door is such a Godsend for so many (fat ones included  ;D)... xoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ So very sorry, I've had a terrible cold all week, which gave me an ear, and tooth-ache, along with my new "sales" position.

So, I talk to Gypsy last night, and her new GPS led her to Escondido. Bless her heart, she got lost, with no help, as she was in
San Diego County, and asking for help. She didn't call me, as she didn't want to bother me at work. 

She stayed in a hotel last night, and will be here shortly. 

I bathed my Joanie, clipped her little/big bummy, and have been snuggling. Gosh, she's a love. :wub: 

I'll keep you all informed, and once again, take plenty of pics. I'm soooo happy for my Joanie. I can't believe it. She will be loving life.

She's currently on my lap. And yep, the tears are flowing. I will miss her big butt.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay for Joanie - heres to a wonderful life in her new home!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome news!!! Congratulations Joanie on your new home.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhh, I hope you dont miss her too much, she's such a precious sweet girl! :wub: 

i really hope her new mom joins SM!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanie has such a sweet little face :wub: Somehow I missed the thread about Joanie, how old is she Deb? I'm so glad she will have a loving home. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just talked to Deb and she asked me to update you all. Things got a little delayed with Gypsy getting lost and had to spend the night in Escondino. LOL So she is at Deb's now and they are going to dinner at the Olive Garden. Tommy loves Gypsy and they are all having a great time. Deb will post more later and not sure if that will be tonight or tomorrow. She is getting pics for us, lots of them she tells me.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!! :wub:


----------

